# Help with 64 Lemans Trim tag



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello all, I tried using the trim tag decoder and got some info but not sure about the rest. budro6968's Library | Photobucket I couldn't upload file too big. I got 05E= May ? on the E, Pontiac MI 64 2237 = H/T Sport Coupe Body P016891 Trim 215= Dark Blue, Paint W W = Nocturne Blue Met. ACC 1E -2P - 2V 5Z Then down on bottom rt corner 1-16. The VIN Tag is gone but the Title Starts with 824 which means V-8 then P238597 If anyone see's this Please let me know what you get out of this. I tried to use Photo bucket we'll see if it worked and only got one pic and not my Camaro Pic's Thanks.... Bud.... Ignore the Camaro tag...


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like you got most of the info

05E is build date 05=May & E=fifth week

PO16891-Built at Pontiac (PO), MI plant--the rest is the body number

Accessories- check if the car has this stuff 1E-tinted glass, all 2P-radio 2V-Vibrasonic/Reverb 5Z-seat belt delete. The tags did NOT list all the options on the car. Not too sure about the 2V code.

1-16-Don't know, some type of internal tracking? My 64 GTO was built 06C-third week of June-and has 2-14 in the lower right corner.

VIN #:
8=8cylinder
2=series
4=model year
P=Pontiac plant
Numbers are the serial number


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks, It does have some kind of electrical dodad I think that's the reverb thing under the rear deck in the trunk but no switch on dash. Has seat belts too. not sure about the glass being any thing other than regular.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

That would be the reverb under the rear deck. The switch would be located on the dash bezel above the gauges and labeled Reverb. Maybe it was removed; there would be a hole there. Seat belts could have been dealer or owner installed later. The 1E means tinted glass on all windows. If it's original glass it will say something like sof-ray or sof-lite. Tinted glass will have a noticeable green color really obvious on the side glass. If you really want to know what this car came with have it Pontiac Historical Society (PHS) documented. PHS will need the VIN.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks again, I have one of those switches some where. I got it out of a 66 Executive. I also got the 389 too complete from carb to oil pan.


----------

